# New glasses



## Mark Parrott (Sep 15, 2017)

Does it take a while to get used to a stronger pair of glasses?  A few weeks back I had an eye test.  Got my new glasses a week later & couldn't see through them.  Left eye was fine but right was quite blurred.  I went back & they retested.  Optician said the prescription was correct, though he did decide to weaken them slightly.  Now I've got them back, they still seem a bit weird.  I can see quite clearly if I cover one eye at a time, but both together I get slight double vision.  I've had my eyes checked recently at the hospital & was told they are perfectly healthy, so I'm a bit confused as to why I'm getting problems.  Will I get used to them?  I've never had to get used to glasses before.  These are long distance.


----------



## Ljc (Sep 15, 2017)

Are they straightforward distance glasses or bifocals etc.
When I needed distance glasses I never had any problems with them.
I'd go back to the optician again if I were you.
Apologies have just read your post properly and see they are for distance.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 15, 2017)

Just standard long distance.  I have separate glasses for reading.  They will contact me in 2 weeks to see how I'm getting on.  If they still seem weird I will mention it.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 15, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I get slight double vision. I've had my eyes checked recently at the hospital & was told they are perfectly healthy, so I'm a bit confused as to why I'm getting problems.


You need to insist they look again you might need prisms. If you have double vision you are not allowed to drive so do insist it's sorted.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 15, 2017)

Okey dokey. I will contact them on Monday.


----------



## Ditto (Sep 15, 2017)

I hate getting used to new specs. Hope you can get it sorted.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 16, 2017)

Well, this morning things seem a bit improved.  Not noticing any double vision.  The odd thing is using my computer.  My screen is too close to see clearly with long distance glasses & too far away with reading glasses.  I seem to have a gap of vision that's blurry.  Perhaps i'd be better off with varifocals.


----------



## Radders (Sep 16, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> Well, this morning things seem a bit improved.  Not noticing any double vision.  The odd thing is using my computer.  My screen is too close to see clearly with long distance glasses & too far away with reading glasses.  I seem to have a gap of vision that's blurry.  Perhaps i'd be better off with varifocals.


I keep my old reading glasses to use for the computer as my reading prescription tends to increase over time so by the time I need a new reader my computer distance vision is about right for my old readers. I also carry a lot of chemist bought cheap reading glasses so it's not so expensive if I lose or break them. For work I have one pair of occupational lenses which contain both prescriptions but they are not bifocals - don't ask me why! 
It's a bit different for me I know as I my distance prescription is too small to bother about, but I tried varifocals and I know some people are very happy with them but I wasn't. Worth a try though as long as you can reject them if they don't suit: I think most opticians offer this service and if yours doesn't I would shop around.


----------



## Carolg (Sep 16, 2017)

I have varifocals and quite high prescription but with a really good coverage and love them as I hated juggling 2 pairs glasses. (Also felt like goggles in thunderbirds with really thick lenses-think that was his name, and couldn't see anyone around me when I tried to read). If my glasses are not sitting right my vision gets really affected.that happened one time I got new glasses. Even a few mm sitting wrong had made a big difference although prescription was right. Also when I got contacts with a wee prescription for reading glasses on top, I had to mark my desk with a pen to make sure my monitor sat at a certain place/distance. Also put font size up. I would go back to optician and ask them to check position on your face unless you already have , but it's only a suggestion as sometimes when I have had "sea legs" with new glasses it's settled down.


----------



## Wirrallass (Sep 16, 2017)

Have you thought of getting a second oppinion with another Optician? One of my daughters was prescribed glasses but she wasnt happy with them so she sought a second oppinion with another Optician who said her eye sight was very good & didn't need to wear glasses. Just a thought Mark x


----------



## pav (Sep 16, 2017)

At one point a good few years ago was having problems with changing glasses,  and had to have the prescription changed a couple of times within a very short time. A strange one I found was that the glasses I had chosen had the lens holding frame work was at 90 degrees to the side rails of the glasses and not as most others where they are angled in slightly. In the end the optician swapped the glasses for some different ones and the problem was solved. 

At times I could have to have the prescription changed a bit more than the 12 monthly eye test, though in the past few years my prescription has stabilised  and not had to have had new lenses.

One thing I do find wearing varifocals is I could do with a try trifocal if they even do one, as I end up lifting the glasses off to read stuff at close range like reading labels on boxes, but don't have a problem with the laptop screen.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2017)

wirralass said:


> Have you thought of getting a second oppinion with another Optician? One of my daughters was prescribed glasses but she wasnt happy with them so she sought a second oppinion with another Optician who said her eye sight was very good & didn't need to wear glasses. Just a thought Mark x


We don't have another optician nearby.  The last one I used to go to has closed down, so this is a new one.  I think I am getting used to them now.  They are not causing headaches or anything.  Making sure I have them on in exactly the right place makes a difference.  I think that's why I had the double vision.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 17, 2017)

I've worn distance glasses for 37 year (with period with the prescription not changing).
The idea of getting used to the prescription has never occurred to me. (New frames yes you would.) Chase it up. Have them check the fit of the frames too.
Since diabetes can affect your eyes, mention it to your nurse.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 17, 2017)

Thanks, Ralph.  I have my regular diabetic eye check at the same opticians & so far everything has come back all clear.  Apparently they check the frames every few months & I get reward points every time I go.  They can add up to a free meal out.


----------



## AndBreathe (Sep 17, 2017)

When they did the retest, when you went back after the new glasses, did they recheck the interpupillary distance?  With that a bit awry, it could impact your vision quite a bit.


----------



## Ralph-YK (Sep 18, 2017)

Mark Parrott said:


> I have my regular diabetic eye check at the same opticians & so far everything has come back all clear.


That's good. .  I was actually talking about something other than what the diabetic eye test for. That looks at the condition of the back of the eye.
Your eyes focus is controlled (mainly?) by the lens at the front. It does this by changing shape (as far as I recall. Controlled by muscles.). This can be affect by your BG I think, therefore changing your vision.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2017)

Ralph-YK said:


> That's good. .  I was actually talking about something other than what the diabetic eye test for. That looks at the condition of the back of the eye.
> Your eyes focus is controlled (mainly?) by the lens at the front. It does this by changing shape (as far as I recall. Controlled by muscles.). This can be affect by your BG I think, therefore changing your vision.


I had that issue when first diagnosed.  I didn't even need to wear glasses for a while until my BG settled down.


----------



## Mark Parrott (Sep 18, 2017)

AndBreathe said:


> When they did the retest, when you went back after the new glasses, did they recheck the interpupillary distance?  With that a bit awry, it could impact your vision quite a bit.


I don't remember them doing that at all.  Just did another straight forward vision check.  They didn't do that at the first check either.


----------

